# Polkupyörä



## Jcharlie

Hi, I must tell somebody without mistakes why I use the Citybike service. Thank you very much!!!!


With this snow I prefer to use the citybike. It is heavy and steady. The tires are air-free and very frictional. Its chain is protected and above the tires there is mudguard My bicycle is light and without this protections. So with the snow all the gears become rusty 
Moreover in winter it throw on the road sharp pebbles and in three day I have two flat-tires.


Tällä lumella pidän käyttää citybike:a . Se on painavaa ja vakaata. Rekaant ovat ilmattomiä, täysiä ja paljon kitkaisiä (liukumattomia). Sen ketju on suojattua ja renkaiden päällä on roiskeläppä. Minun polkupyöräni on kevyttä ja ilman näiden suojien. Ja sitten kaikki Hammaspyörät tulevat ruosteisia lumella
Lisäksi se heittää teräviä pikkukiviä kadun päällä ja kolmessa päivässä minulla oli kaksi Rengasrikkoa
Italiano
Con questa neve preferisco usare la citybike. È pesante e stabile. I coppertoni sono pieni (senza aria) e con molto attrito. La (sua) catena è protetta e le ruote sono dotate di parafanghi. La mia bicicletta è leggera e senza queste protezioni. E così con la neve tutti gli ingranaggi si arrugginiscono.


frictional = kitkainen, kitkavoimalla?


----------



## JukkaT

"Kun on näin paljon lunta, tykkään käyttää citybikea. Se on painava ja vakaa. Renkaat ovat puhkeamattomat ja erittäin pitävät. Sen ketjut on suojattu ja renkaiden päällä on lokasuojat. 
Oma pyöräni on kevyt ja ilman näitä suojia ja sen takia kaikki hammaspyörät ruostuvat. Lisäksi kaduille levitetty hiekka aiheutti minulle kaksi rengasrikkoa kolmessa päivässä."


----------



## Jcharlie

Thank you I have a question.

Pitävä is synonim of kitkainen or liukumaton?
Hiekka is synonim of terävät pikkukivit?

How can I say that the tire is full or massive?
perhaps with massiivinen #
täysi is not right?

Thank you for your efforts

I can understand that between my language and finnish there are many style's differences


----------



## tarinoidenkertoja

Ciao Jcharlie,
letteralmente "pitävä" significa " che tiene", quindi come solido,resistente..
non ha a che fare con l'attrito come liukumaton e kitkainen.
Vahva rengas= una gomma robusta
Rengas on täynnä = la gomma e piena,
Hiekka è la sabbia , non so se si intenda anche come granelli fini di altro materiale.


----------



## Jcharlie

grazie per la spiegazione! Sto cercando di sapere se kitkainen è una parola abbastanza usata o no. La gomma può sicuramente tenere e non bucarsi ma a me interessava affermare che aveva una novole dose di attrito utile a non scivolare.


----------



## sakvaka

Jcharlie said:


> Thank you I have a question.
> 
> Pitävä is synonim of kitkainen or liukumaton?
> Hiekka is synonim of terävät pikkukivit?
> 
> How can I say that the tire is full or massive?
> perhaps with massiivinen #



Another translation:

_Näin lumisella säällä käytän mieluiten kaupunkipyörää. Se on raskas ja vakaa. Renkaat ovat umpinaiset (t. ilmattomat) ja niissä on paljon kitkaa. Ketju on suojattu ja pyörien päällä on lokasuojat (t. roiskeläpät). Oma polkupyöräni on kevyt, eikä siinä ole näitä suojia. Siksi kaikki hammaspyörät (t. rattaat) ruostuvat lumessa. Sitä paitsi talvella teille levitetään soraa (t. hiekkaa), ja kolmen päivän sisällä minulta on puhjennut kaksi rengasta!

Täysi rengas_ has got enough air. But if the wheels are airless, they can be called by many names. At least _puhkeamaton rengas_ (nonburstable wheel), _umpinainen rengas_ (solid/"filled" wheel) and _ilmaton rengas_ (airless wheel).

_Sora_ is gravel, the thing that is spread on roads in winter. However, it is often called _hiekka_ (sand), even if it strictly speaking is not.
_Kitkainen_ is a real word, and I can imagine _kitkaiset renkaat_ used, but there are better ways, like creating a compound and using more complex phrases.


----------



## Jcharlie

Perfect. Nice style. Thank you.
Only one ask. Can I add this 

_Sitä paitsi talvella teille levitetään soraa, joka joskus on teräväkarkinen,..... (appuntito, pointed)_


----------



## sakvaka

Teräväkärkistä (_partitive_), but rather: särmikästä, teräväreunaista.


----------

